# CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt / Update: Asus Crosshair V



## KILLTHIS (25. Januar 2011)

Wie ATi-Forum.de nun berichtet, sollen auf der CeBit 2011, welche vom 01. bis zum 05. März läuft, die kommende AM3+-CPU "Bulldozer" aus dem Hause AMD präsentiert werden, ebenso sollen Mainboards verschiedener Hersteller mit verschiedenen Chipsätzen dort zu sehen sein. Über aktuelle Modelle ist noch nicht viel bekannt.

*Update!:* Wie nun bekannt ist, soll das Asus Crosshair V Formula mit AM3+-Sockel und 990FX-Chipsatz dort wahrscheinlich zu sehen sein, welches wohl zwischen Mai und Jun auf den Markt kommt. AMD prüfe derzeit, ob die schon fertigen Mainboards für die Bulldozer-CPU präsentiert werden dürfen oder man sich für eine Präsentation hinter den Türen entscheidet. Man spricht bei ATi-Forum.de jedoch davon, dass alle Hersteller wohl von einer öffentlichten Präsentation ausgehen.

Quelle: CeBIT 2011: Bulldozer kommt - Mainboards bestätigt


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Klasse! Gut, dass ich da sein werde.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Hat AMD mal wieder einen eigenen Stand?

Edit: *ja, sie haben einen Stand, Halle 14 K30*
http://www.cebit.de/produkt/amd-pro...notebook-pcs?product=208923&directLink=W31232


----------



## Dyn@moFan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Sehr schön, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hat AMD mal wieder einen eigenen Stand?



Das geht leider nicht hervor, ich selbst würde damit rechnen, wenn sie Bulldozer präsentieren. Allerdings gibt es dafür keine Infos.


----------



## kress (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Bin auch da.


----------



## Dartwurst (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

heul:So ein Mist! Da bin ich in Schottland.


----------



## fuddles (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Cebit? War da mal nicht was mit Technik und so? Oder ist das die "Staubsaugerbeutelneuheiten Messe" ?

Da wirds keinen Bulldozer in Aktion geben, darauf wette ich


----------



## PAN1X (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Oder ne Atrappe, wie bei Fermi


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Wo der Heatspreader mit Spax befestigt ist oder wie?


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch da und bin sehr gespannt wie die am3+ monster ausschauen.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

Ich bin auch gespannt...mal gucken...


----------



## Mr.Korky (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

ich binn gespannt !


----------



## tm0975 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: CeBit 2011 - Bulldozer kommt*

das sind ja mal gute nachrichten. evtl wissen wir dann acuh, was die cpu leisten kann. muß doch endlich mal bischen was durchsickern...


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Januar 2011)

Update! Offenbar will ASUS das Crosshair V mit AM3+-Sockel und 990FX-Chipsatz zeigen.


----------



## Cyris (2. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Update! Offenbar will ASUS das Crosshair V mit AM3+-Sockel und 990FX-Chipsatz zeigen.


 
Wird auch mal Zeit das ein paar Bilder kommen und evtl. eine Info ob schon "UEFI" genutzt werden soll.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Februar 2011)

Jop, ich hoffe doch, dass AMD ebenfalls UEFI spendiert bekommt. Gibt ja eigentlich nichts, was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Jop, ich hoffe doch, dass AMD ebenfalls UEFI spendiert bekommt. Gibt ja eigentlich nichts, was dagegen spricht.


 
Auf manchen Boards sicher...

... und es gibt einiges, das dagegen spricht...

UEFI hat keine wesentlichen Vorteile, abgesehen vin der Unterstützung großer HDDs, was aber prinzipiell auch mit neueren BIOS Versionen möglich wäre...

Nachteile von UEFI:
-Höhere Komplexität und Fehleranfälligkeit, selbst UEFI Viren sind denkbar
-Fehler in einer derart elementaren Systemkomponente können fatal sein und auch zu Hardwareschäden führen
-Netzwerkfähig; UEFI kann ohne Kontrolle durch das Betriebssystem auf das Netzwerk zugreifen, dadurch ist etwa UEFI Spyware denkbar (einschließlich eventuell DRM Maßnahmen, die einen bei der Verwendung von böser Software verpetzen)

-> Im Zweifel greife ich zu einem MB mit BIOS


----------



## Progs-ID (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die News. 

AMD mit eigenem Stand auf der Cebit? Ein weiterer Grund hinzugehen. Steht schon auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal, das wir da auch was zu sehen werden !!!!


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2011)

Hauptsache die zeigen wirklich eine finale Version des Crosshair V !!!
Kein Bock darauf das ding zu sehen und zwei Tage danach zu lesen, "... noch einige Änderungen..."


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Februar 2011)

Du musst immer damit rechnen, dass noch Änderungen kommen, was wohl aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn die ersten Mainboards im Bereich ab Mai verfügbar sein sollen. Dennoch, gänzlich auszuschließen ist es nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. Bringt mich aber auf was anderes.
Es wurde doch eben geschrieben, dass die Herstelle noch nicht wissen ob sie die fertigen AM3+ Boards ausstellen dürfen...
Die sind doch normal immer erst kurz vor erscheinen der Prozessoren fertig, oder irre ich da?
Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass AMD den Bulli doch schon fertig haben wollte und ihn nur wegen den potenten Sandy's noch (ü)bearbeitet?
Ich frage deshalb, weil es dann die Chancen steigert doch einen Bulldozer zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Zockkind (9. Februar 2011)

Was heißt doch einen BD ? 
Die werden auf der Cebit kommen das ist klar !

mfg


----------



## Cyris (9. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass AMD den Bulli doch schon fertig haben wollte und ihn nur wegen den potenten Sandy's noch (ü)bearbeitet?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil es dann die Chancen steigert doch einen Bulldozer zu Gesicht zu bekommen.



Ich glaube das mit dem Boards liegt eher daran, das der Unterschied vom 890FX zum 990FX so minimal ist, das es keine großen Änderung bzw. Neuentwicklung gegeben hat, eher vergleichbar wie der 780a von Nvidia ein 980a geworden ist und somit auch die Fertigung viel schneller geht.

Weil überall wo man ließt hat sich ja nicht viel getan, AMD redet ja selbst von "unter der Haube".

Zum UEFI noch, ich sehe da nämlich schon vorteile, z.B finde ich es sehr interessant, wenn man es auch auf OC anpassen kann, damit meine ich, wie ein eigenes Theme/Style zusammenstellen kann. Was wichtig für einen ist wird halt Grafisch auf der ersten Seite angezeigt, evtl. finden sich später auch Stabi tools wie Prime im Bios wieder und man muss garnicht erst komplett booten um sein PC zu übertakten, so bleibt auch der ein und andere Bluescreen und damit ein sauberes Windows erhalten.

Ich denke schon das jeder einen Vorteil daraus ziehen kann, jedoch muss es erst noch (weiter)entwickelt werden.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2011)

Damit könntest du natürlich recht haben. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich das neue Board kaum vom "alten" abhebt. Dann müssen sie die Unterschiede über das Design hervorheben. Ansonsten sähe es ja ziehmlich gleich aus. Na wie dem auch sei... ich bin mal gespannt was sich Asus da einfallen lässt. Auch der Preis würde mich interessieren.


----------



## crankrider (11. Februar 2011)

ja das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten, die sollen es mit dem
Crosshair V net verkacken, möchte es mir umbedingt holen 

lg

crank


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2011)

Du möchtest es dir unbedingt holen... kannst ja mal am Stand fragen, ob sie ihr Modell über haben


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

Lach° 

ja wäre schön, aber bin nicht da, also auf der CeBit und
die CPu habe ich ja auch noch net, alles der Reihe nach 

gute Nacht 

crank


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2011)

Na dann kann ich ja fragen. Ne, mal im ernst... wer lenkt die ab, damit ich mir das Board schnappen kann?


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

hmmm, ja wenn das so ist und die auf dem Stand haben dort vielleicht
zwei Boards, dann komme ich doch rum und lenke sie ab, damit Du die
beiden Boards mitnehmen kannst, dann hat jeder von uns eins, hört sich gut an 

lg

crank


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2011)

Und, schon was vom Crosshair V gesehen?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Bulldozer kommt ja doch nicht :/


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2011)

...auf die Cebit. Aber deshalb können die doch Board zeigen!


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. März 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und, schon was vom Crosshair 3 gesehen?


 
du meinst sicher das Crosshair V(5)Formula, das 3er ist schon da.


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2011)

Stimmt... und hat schon einer was gesehen? Ich will wissen, wie das aussieht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. März 2011)

kann ich dir vieleicht heute abend oder morgen sagen, ich bin heute auf der Cebit.


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2011)

Mach das bitte, wenn du was siehst. Sind bestimmt noch mehr Leute heiß drauf.


----------



## crankrider (2. März 2011)

ohhhja , ich ich ich  Könntest Du vielleicht ein Foto knippsen, ich will
es umbedingt sehen, da wäre ich Dir echt dankbar 

lg

crank


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Viel interessanter wäre mal ein Foto von der Unterseite eines Zambezi.

Dann würde endlich mal Klarheit über die Sockel-Kompatibilität herrschen.

Die bisherigen Fotos der Board-Sockel sind da eher nichtssagend.

Heizen die Spekulationen sogar noch an.

Über die Aussagen von AMD wird ja gerne hinweg gehört.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. März 2011)

so, leider klein Buli und auch kein Crossair5 gesehen. dafür die AMD/ATI 6990 gesehen und auch an einem System gestielt. ich kann nur sagen hammer, nach meinem empfinden hat die eine SLI gespann mit 2x570GTX in die Tasche gesteckt. einzig ein paar Bildfehler waren noch zu sehen, das aber nur deswegen weil der treiber noch eine beta war.




X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre mal ein Foto von der Unterseite eines Zambezi.
> 
> Dann würde endlich mal Klarheit über die Sockel-Kompatibilität herrschen.
> 
> ...


 
die frage ist doch schon beantwortet. wenn ich die Bilder richtig gesehen habe dann passt der Bulli nicht auf ein AM3 Board weil er ein Pin mehr hat, aber die AM3 sollten passen, zudem ist doch wohl ein Bulli auf Am3-Basis in arbeit bei dem aber nicht alle Futurs gehen.


----------



## riotmilch (2. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> zudem ist doch wohl ein Bulli auf Am3-Basis in arbeit bei dem aber nicht alle Futurs gehen.



Quelle?
Wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, wenn nicht zuu beschnitten ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (2. März 2011)

Hier stand Müll, bitte ignorieren


----------



## Memphys (2. März 2011)

Vllt kommt dann ein Bulli auf mein Am2+ Board, das wär doch mal was ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (2. März 2011)

Wie oft noch... Der Bulldozer wird NICHT auf AM2+ passen


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. März 2011)

da hier immer noch nicht wissen wie die AM3+ Sockel aussehen hier das Thema von PCGHX wo das zu sehen ist.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> *die frage ist doch schon beantwortet*. wenn ich die Bilder richtig gesehen habe dann passt der Bulli nicht auf ein AM3 Board weil er ein Pin mehr hat, aber die AM3 sollten passen, zudem ist doch wohl ein Bulli auf Am3-Basis in arbeit bei dem aber nicht alle Futurs gehen.


 
Wenn Du meinst...

Es sind bisher jedoch nur Bilder von Board-Sockeln aufgetaucht, keine von der Unterseite des Prozzis.

Und dazwischen gibt es schon noch einen Unterschied.

Wenn man letzteres mal sehen könnte, würden sich jegliche Diskussionen über dieses Thema nämlich erübrigen, weil die Sache klar ist.

So fängt das doch immer wieder von vorne an.

Aber gut, dadurch bleibt die Bulldozer-Architektur natürlich (evtl. auch absichtlich) im Gespräch...(Werbung)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> da hier immer noch nicht wissen wie die AM3+ Sockel aussehen hier das Thema von PCGHX wo das zu sehen ist.


 
Das ist aber nicht der Sockel, sondern die North- und Southbridge.


----------



## crankrider (3. März 2011)

jep , also wie immer abwarten und  trinken, 

lg

crank


----------



## X6Sixcore (3. März 2011)

Das Thema Bulldozer auf AM3 hat sich wohl erledigt.

Mal eine endgültige Aussage:
Cebit 2011: Bulldozer nicht kompatibel zu AM3 - Statement von AMDs John Fruehe - am3, cebit, bulldozer


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. März 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich ja die Bilder/dieses thema einbinden.


aber nach den Bildern des Sockels kann der Bulli nicht pasen auch ein AM3 aber die Phenon und Ahtlon auf AM3 Basis sollten in ein AM3+Board passen,, fragt sich nur wie weit der Support geht.


----------



## Cyris (3. März 2011)

Also das Crosshair V konnte ich auch noch nicht finden, obwohl alle Hersteller schon längst fertig sein müssten, da ja fast nichts neues auf die Boards zukommt, was großartig ausgetestet werden müsste. Denke das ist auch so ne AMD Sache weil JF, immer wieder sagt: "Warum sollten wir die Boards jetzt schon releasen, da die Leute würden sowieso warten, weil später ja ein besseres erscheinen könnte".
Finde selbst die Aussage totaler quatsch, da sich sowieso an den Board aufbau seitens SATA und USB nichts ändert und die "meisten" ihren Hersteller des Vertrauens treu bleiben und jeder kennt dort ja schon die höchste Serie.


----------



## Cleriker (3. März 2011)

Sag doch sowas nicht! Da soll sich was ändern, nämlich der USB-Standart. Die sollen komplett auf 3.0 setzen. Hab keine Lust mir zu nem neuen Board auch noch nen Hub von irgendeinem Billiganbieter kaufen zu müssen. Hätte doch keine Nachteile, wenn alles 3.0 ist... ist ja voll abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## crankrider (3. März 2011)

klaar, die werden schon USB 3.0 als Standart haben, genau wie das neue SATA  

lg

crank


----------



## Cyris (3. März 2011)

Also die neuen Boards kommen schon mit USB 3.0 und Sata-3 Unterstützung, aber nicht "nativ", USB 3.0 z.B wird weiterhin über Zusatzchip realisiert! So war es auf den Cebit Boards zu sehen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. März 2011)

Na ich werd mich am Samstag ja selbst davon überzeugen. Auf den Bildern sah es so aus als wenn viele Boards noch USB 2.0 hätten. Sprich es waren unterschiedliche USB-Anschlüsse, 2.0 und 3.0 wie es auch beim Crosshair IV ist. Kann mich aber auch geirrt haben.


----------

